# Camera Bag Reccomendations



## pjn0629 (Mar 31, 2015)

My old Lowepro buckle snapped, and frankly the bag is kind of dorky, seems like a good excuse to chuck it and get a new one... anyone got any suggestions? I'm looking for something low-key and not dorky looking. 

would like it to fit 2 bodies, 3 primes, 2-3 2.8 zooms and a flash

basically a bag for all my photo gear, so i can just pick it up and go... if i need to leave the bulk of the stuff in the car, i can always toss a lens in a little stringbag or something while i'm actively running around and shooting, but I'd like this to be a "go bag"


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 31, 2015)

If your requirements are "low key" and not "dorky", I think only you can make that decision. What is low key to one may not be as low to someone else. Also dorky is pretty subjective.

Since your requirements seem to be mostly appearance, I would imagine that surfing the major camera bag manufacturer websites should allow you to down select pretty fast.

Good luck with this.


----------



## pjn0629 (Mar 31, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If your requirements are "low key" and not "dorky", I think only you can make that decision. What is low key to one may not be as low to someone else. Also dorky is pretty subjective.
> 
> Since your requirements seem to be mostly appearance, I would imagine that surfing the major camera bag manufacturer websites should allow you to down select pretty fast.
> 
> Good luck with this.



ok ok, also needs to be well organized and not scream "CAMERA BAG!!!!"


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 31, 2015)

pjn0629 said:


> ok ok, also needs to be well organized and not scream "CAMERA BAG!!!!"



Ahh that's different. If you want a bag that does not look like a camera bag, then don't look to camera bag manufacturers. Many camera bag manufacturers say they have models that don't look like camera bags.... they are mistaken.

I would look at the messenger bags on Amazon or Overstock. 

Some even come with camera liners.

http://www.amazon.com/COURSER-Outdoor-Digital-Shoulder-Messenger/dp/B00DSL4ZD6

or you can look to buy liners separately and use another messenger type bag.


----------



## pjn0629 (Mar 31, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> pjn0629 said:
> 
> 
> > ok ok, also needs to be well organized and not scream "CAMERA BAG!!!!"
> ...



that's a pretty darn good place to start! thanks!

I also found this: http://www.filson.com/products/original-sportsman-camera-bag.70143.html?fromCat=true&fvalsProduct=luggage/photography&fmetaProduct=1013/

but it doesn't look like the inside dividers are that flexible, nor does it seem very waterproof, and it's beaucoup bucs


----------



## lion rock (Mar 31, 2015)

Recently, an offer was posted on CR (http://www.canonrumors.com/blog/deals/page/3/) for a Gura Chobe (B&H URL http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/850938-REG/Gura_Gear_GG18_1_Chobe_19_24L_Shoulder_Bag.html for it) bag, which I took advantage of.
When fully expanded, it should hold your required complement of gear. The divider that came with the bag is only used for the fully expanded bag.
Used with the expansion zipper closed the bag still holds a body and 3 lenses with ease.
-r


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 31, 2015)

Think tank Demon or Freak or Racer, whatever will fit your things. you can add additional modular component bags (a Skin 50 for example) if needed. It's not as dorky looking as a camera shoulder bag or backpack and it will distribute all your load in your waist properly without overloading your back or shoulders. It's the coolest bag I ever used especially for travels and hiking. For your requirements, I think a Racer should fit well.

I'm using a Demon myself and it can fit at least 2 lenses (1 attached to my camera) + 1 flash. Cleaning kit, extra batteries and memory cards go into the pouch in the front. I bring a 6D + 24-105L and either a 70-300mm IS USM or a 100mm macro USM depending on where I'm going. Sometimes it's just a 6D + 50mm or a 28mm. I also bring a flash, Nissin DI622 or a 270 EXII depending also how light I'd like my gear to be and the situation I'll be shooting.


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2015)

This is what I use to turn non camera specific bags in camera bags...

http://www.bagexposure.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/mountainsmithkitcube.png

It had removable dividers (of course) but also has a fold down when is use cover that drawstrings over the top when not in use. 

It works wonders for my extra small Timbuk2 Messenger bag.


----------



## Skatol (Mar 31, 2015)

I really like my Crumpler bag. I am able to pack a 1 series body with 300 2.8 attached, 2-4 lenses, flash and other accessories. Unfortunately the Whickey & Cox bag is no longer in production. Here is a link to a used one on E-Bay (not mine, will never give it up).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crumpler-Whickey-and-Cox-SLR-Camera-and-Laptop-Backpack-Bag-/231505414108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e6cc47dc


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Mar 31, 2015)

Look at Think Tank Retrospective. B&H has lots of reviews and excellent information. They are very highly rated. It does seem that those companies like Lowepro still have the same designs as they did in the film day. Choosing a camera bag is the hardest piece of photographic equipment to decide on.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the largest Think Tank Urban Disguise bag. I can't remember what numerical size it's called. It should be big enough for what you need. I like it but have been meaning to get a Think Tank glass taxi or something similar.

Overall though, I love Think Tank. The quality is fantastic.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 31, 2015)

SUNDOG04 said:


> Look at Think Tank Retrospective.



+1 on the Retrospective line.

They look just like a regular over the shoulder bag but hold gear securely. Problem is they'll never hold all the gear the OP mentioned.


----------



## pjn0629 (Mar 31, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> SUNDOG04 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Think Tank Retrospective.
> ...




those retrospectives look nice, my only immediate takeaway is that they don't have a carry handle... I think what I'm going to do is get one of those inserts for my day-to-day messenger bag as a "runabout" kit, such a cheap and great idea.... so much better than a stringbag.. but I still need a solid "go bag" for when I have no idea what the location is going to be like and the correct answer is bring EVERYTHING


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2015)

That's a lot of gear for a shoulder bag. The Lowepro Flipside AW 400 / 500 AW bags are nice backpacks and don't look like camera bags. I have the 400AW and it would hold all of that gear. I typically have a 16-35 2.8 or 4, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, two bodies, teleconverters, and a T/S lens in it when I go out. 

I also have the Lowepro Pro Messenger Bag 200 AW which is a shoulder bag and holds that much gear, but it's been discontinued. You might be able to find a good closeout deal on one, however.


----------



## meson1 (Apr 1, 2015)

pjn0629 said:


> Those retrospectives look nice, my only immediate takeaway is that they don't have a carry handle...


I have a Retrospective7 and a Retrospective30. BOTH have carry handles in addition to the shoulder straps.

I like the way they put an extremely discreet ThinkTank logo on the back of the bag so it's hidden by your body when you're wearing it.

The only drawback I've come across is that they have no facility for carrying a tripod. I know that defeats the purpose of having a discreet camera bag, but it would have been nice to have the option.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 1, 2015)

I quite like the Lowepro's myself as they are pretty discreet.
I do think some of the companies like Crumpler with the coloured bright insides is a good idea.
You seem to be able to spot things faster.
Discreet is important with expensive gear.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 1, 2015)

Consider the Billingham 445. It's expensive, but then so is your equipment. While it is a shoulder bag, Billingham offers straps to make it a backpack. The way you described your usage, I'd consider a rolling bag - look at Think Tank for a variety of sizes and pick one - you can't go wrong. If you decide your need a backpack, look at Naneu Pro for a durable, reasonably priced alternative.


----------



## curby (Apr 1, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Discreet is important with expensive gear.



Let's have a reality check on the whole "low profile" issue: if I can spot a Lowepro bag from across a room or street, so can a thief. I have the benefit of liking bags and knowing what they tend to look like; the thief has the benefit of liking what's inside the bags and knowing what they tend to look like.

Lowepro bags share a common aesthetic, are very popular, have a "poofy," structured look due to the padding, and have obvious branding elements. The last downside can be covered up; the others cannot.

Heck, I love my TT Retrospective 10 but anyone who thinks that doesn't look like a camera bag isn't looking hard enough.

If not looking like a camera bag is of prime importance, then using an organizer insert in a non-photo bag is the best bet. Of course, you lose quick access to gear. Using less common manufacturers is the next best thing. 

Some companies like F-Stop, Clik Elite, etc. have bags that look like hiking bags, except the padding can still make them look unnatural when compared to non-photo hiking bags. F-Stop may offer a good compromise since their padded inserts allow the bag itself to drape more naturally. They do have obvious branding, but sterilizing a bag's branding elements is usually not hard.

P.S. don't get black.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 1, 2015)

curby said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Discreet is important with expensive gear.
> ...



You credit thieves with far too much interest. In my experience, which has an interesting connection with several professional thieves, they don't overly care if it is a camera bag or not, they just care about if they can get it and get away with it. Pretty much every tourists bag contains something of value, and cash and credit cards have better street value than most cameras, despite what we might like to think about L lenses and all that nonsense.


----------



## curby (Apr 1, 2015)

Good point, my advice might be geared towards protecting from a more sophisticated threat. What I posted may be overkill for many, and as part of the "reality check" you should consider risks before countermeasures. At the same time, if a truly non-camera-bag look doesn't add significant downsides like cost and quick access, it's still worth considering as a feature.


----------

